# ? about raw marrow bones



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Once all the marrow is used up they keep forever!! If the bone had marrow in it, and it's his first time , watch for urgent loose stools...marrow is very rich! First few times I generally limit to 10-15 mins, then refrigerate till next day. once empty and clean they will chew on them for days. Just replace after a while for renewed interest and fresh marrow.

If your pups tum is upset too much by the marrow, you can scoop most of it out, and give a little(start with teaspoonful) with regular meals to get them used to it.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

You didnt mention how big/small it was but my guide line is when I get uncomfortable it may get swallowed....I have several around the house they keep going back to that are a few months old. For the longer ones where thay cant get to the marrow, I gouge it out with a knife and feed it to them.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Some of the ones I have kicking around here are probably over a year old. Like they said once they are clean they last forever.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Do you get these from the butcher at the grocery?
Just ask for a raw marrow bone? They don't splinter?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Generally isn't it only cooked bones that splinter? I have always heard raw bones are fine but cooked are what is dangerous.

Esp poultry


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Debles - we can get at our local grocery store (Wegmans), they are in the frozen meat case when they have them - near the turkeys. We also have a meat market that we go to that supplies them regularly. They have not splintered at all and keep both dogs entertained.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I just bought some new ones from the Butcher at the grocery store. Usually, they just sell them in a package together with knuckle bones too. I prefer just the marrow bones, but hard to find here. I grab them up and freeze them, if I do find them.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

thanx for the replies! 
I had one that was about 2 weeks old and threw it out duh!
I wasn't sure if I was suppose to keep it or not so I gave him a fresh one.

It was frozen so he had fun with it ALL morning and had a darn good nap this afternoon, lol

Thanx for the tip on the size, once it gets small enough to fit in his mouth I will throw it out.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have never bought them for the boys because I thought they were dangerous. 
Who knew!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Raw bones are safe, and do not splinter. Cooked bones do - they dry out during the cooking process and easily break and splinter.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I gave Rufus one of these bones the other day and he was singing while he chewed it! He was absolutely in puppy heaven.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

As I regularly give marrow bones to Nyg & Riley, I didn't want to leave Razz out! He loved it! 

A hint - when the marrow is all out, you can continue to use the bone by just filling it with peanut butter or other doggie treats!

Another hint for new puppy parents: your puppy may become a bit aggressive with a raw bone. Do the same practice as you do with food - take it away from them, touch it, handle your pup... You'll get your furkid used to you food handling & you'll avoid major problems in the future. This is especially important to those who have little ones around the furkids.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Gwen said:


> As I regularly give marrow bones to Nyg & Riley, I didn't want to leave Razz out! He loved it!
> 
> A hint - when the marrow is all out, you can continue to use the bone by just filling it with peanut butter or other doggie treats!
> 
> Another hint for new puppy parents: your puppy may become a bit aggressive with a raw bone. Do the same practice as you do with food - take it away from them, touch it, handle your pup... You'll get your furkid used to you food handling & you'll avoid major problems in the future. This is especially important to those who have little ones around the furkids.


thats a good point.
I was really caucious when I gave Cody his first bone so I stuck him in his kennel so the kids would leave him alone. I also stuck my hand in and took it out a few times to see what he would do and he was a perfectly little puppy. He was also okay with the kids being around him when he decided to take it out of his kennel, which I wouldn't prefer but oh well.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

give Tysen bones every few weeks...really do a great job at keeping the teeth clean! Also be careful when having them out with multiple dogs-these can be fight starters!


----------



## Suzie G (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi, Suzie G. and Maggie here

I have fed my dogs raw for the past 11 yrs. The only bones I don't feed are large -weight bearing bones-or the large knuckle bone .(esp from beef / or the below the knee bones of deer) Even raw they are extremely hard bones and I have known of many dogs who have broken or cracked teeth on them.(molar slab breaks ) They are frequently refered to by raw feeders as recreational tooth breakers. I have been known to crack the bones open and feed the marrow to my dogs-it is very rich but also VERY good for them. Some people watch carefully until their dogs have torn the skin,tendons and muscle meat off but once their dogs start chewing hard on the bones they take them away. All other bones are fair game for my crew.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

only other word of caution....they leave a huge greasy mess in the middle of your bedspread


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> only other word of caution....they leave a huge greasy mess in the middle of your bedspread



Yup! I always lay a towel down on a dog bed or the floor that they must stay on to chew one.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I would love to give them to Shianna again. She was fine with them for about a year when she must of broken a piece off and she got a blockage which the vet was luckily able to flush it out. She really enjoyed them but I'm too scared to try it again. I always gave her the thick ones and watched her.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Something I way prefer to give my dogs over marrow bones are raw cow hooves. They are kept frozen and when chewed on they get mushy with no jagged sharp pieces and can easily be digested. The dogs LOVE them too. I get mine through www.greentripe.com but I'm sure they can be found elsewhere too. They are also way easier on the teeth than hard marrow bones.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> Something I way prefer to give my dogs over marrow bones are raw cow hooves. They are kept frozen and when chewed on they get mushy with no jagged sharp pieces and can easily be digested. The dogs LOVE them too. I get mine through www.greentripe.com but I'm sure they can be found elsewhere too. They are also way easier on the teeth than hard marrow bones.


I just looked on that website...a TRIPE stuffed cow hoof? Talk about smelly!! And the trachea?? :yuck:

The regular cow hooves seem like a great option though!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

nixietink said:


> I just looked on that website...a TRIPE stuffed cow hoof? Talk about smelly!! And the trachea?? :yuck:
> 
> The regular cow hooves seem like a great option though!




I've only bought the tripe stuffed ones once... they STUNK but the dogs thought they were the most amazing treats ever. Those were definitely "outside" snacks. LOL

Definitely recommend the regular hooves though. They're awesome and keep em busy for quite a while. And just to clarify for everyone, these are RAW hooves, not the smoked ones you can find at Petco and places like that. 



Oh, I've never ordered the trachea or gullets either LOL but I did find a trachea still attached to a turkey neck the other day. I was like "what's this tube thing?" and started pulling on it and then realized what it was and almost threw up. LOL


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> Oh, I've never ordered the trachea or gullets either LOL but I did find a trachea still attached to a turkey neck the other day. I was like "what's this tube thing?" and started pulling on it and then realized what it was and almost threw up. LOL


This made me LOL out loud at work.  I could totally picture it.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

nixietink said:


> This made me LOL out loud at work.  I could totally picture it.



Yea lol I HATE touching raw meat and almost everything about it grosses me out. My dogs better appreciate it LOL


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I got the boys a raw femur bone. The butcher cut it in half. It had alot on it so I only let them chew for about 15 min. I put the baby gate up in the kitchen so they couldn't bring them in the livingroom. : )
My question is: once all the stuff is gone is it too hard on their teeth for them to chew on? Here I thought I was getting bones that would last forever and then come back and read they may be too hard for their teeth! They sure love them!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

It really depends on how heavy chewers they are. Mine are pretty tough chewers and have never had any issues with marrow bones, and all the other bones they get. But there are plenty of people who have had dogs break teeth on them. I don't give marrow bones too often these days mainly because I have so many other options for them and they eat raw bones every day as meals.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Tysen chews on the bones a LONG time after the marrow is gone so I would so they are still okay after the marrow is gone. I've never heard of dogs breaking teeth personally, but I have heard about it on the internet so who knows?


----------

